
Tony Fadell Exits Nest, Marwan Fawaz to Step in as CEO - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/03/tony-fadell-exits-nest/
======
shawndumas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832828)

^ for more comments

